# Dick's Picks 35 (Grateful Dead content)



## dmc (Jun 21, 2005)

Alway wondered why there were no soundboard tapes from that era...  Now I know why!


from GDStore.com 


> Dick's Picks 35 is a 4 CD set featuring recently unearthed material from the August 1971 tour. The 8/7 show from San Diego is featured in its entirety, as well as all that could be recovered from the 8/24 show in Chicago, IL. Bonus tracks on disc 4 feature more than an hour of highlights from the 8/6 show at the Palladium in Hollywood, CA. Of course, the CD is mastered in HDCD. For setlist information, please click here.
> 
> A Note About Dick's Pick 35: The Legend of the Houseboat Tapes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 21, 2005)

Cool little story.  I think that is on the purchase list.  I like the piano sound.   The Closest I got to that was Hornsby in the early 90's.  Nice bit DMC.  BTW the Greatful Dead movie is back on PBS I saw it Sunday night again.


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 22, 2005)

Gotta love 1971.  Pigpen could still sing and Garcia was on top.  #35 should be a good one.


----------



## snowsprite (Jun 22, 2005)

I'd like to hear some of that, but not sure I'd go in for a purchase of the whole set.

What is it about the Grateful Dead? I was driving somewhere yesterday...hot and annoyed in my car. Flipping off other drivers. Irritated by life's many irritations. Then "Eyes of the World" came on the radio (not sure what concert it was from tho). By the time I got where I was going, I felt like a new woman. So relaxed and happy...joyful even.

That's what it is about the Dead.
 8) 
Sprite


----------



## dmc (Jun 22, 2005)

snowspritect said:
			
		

> I'd Then "Eyes of the World" came on the radio (not sure what concert it was from tho). By the time I got where I was going, I felt like a new woman. So relaxed and happy...joyful even.



"Eyes" has a habit of doing that to people...  Very upbeat and jazzy...  Great hopeful lyrics..  Full of references to birds, winter summer homes, lazy gates, redeemers, silent seeds bursting to bloom...  
Awesome song!!

Always enjoy playing Eyes on drums..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 22, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> snowspritect said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I caught an "eyes" yesterday here in NYC.  I couldn't believe it ... normally you're lucky if you get a casey jones or uncle johns band on the radio here .... thank goodness for my ipod.  Anyhoooo BobR mentions the piano sound of Keith.  That was a big sticking point for the rest of the band.  They wanted him to use more electronic sounds throughout the 70's, but Keith didn't like to.  I had heard that it was the reason they wanted to get rid of him in his later years.  My .02 on Donna?  I hate when she drowns out Jerry's sweet voice.  She pairs up much better with Bobby on his tunes. (Estimated for example)  

on another note ... I just started my vacation ... I'm off for the next 70 days!


----------



## Vortex (Jun 22, 2005)

Enjoy BeanoNYC pop in and post.  Eyes... Spingfield mass 1985 2nd night spring tour got me into this family traveling thing.  At least thats how I remember it. :wink:


----------



## dmc (Jun 22, 2005)

Sweet - sweet - early 70's Dead....

Can't wait for it to arrive...  Also ordered this shirt.... Need a new GD gig tee...


----------



## dmc (Jun 22, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I caught an "eyes" yesterday here in NYC.



WFUV?


Total agreement on the Donna thing... Better on Bob songs...


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 22, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Sweet - sweet - early 70's Dead....
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive...  Also ordered this shirt.... Need a new GD gig tee...



dmc - is that shirt available on dead.net?  Being a native upstate New Yorker myself, I may just have to order that.....


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 22, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Used to like to have Donna there at the shows.  If you were far enough away from the stage and in the right frame of mind, she could look pretty good sometimes....certainly beat looking at Phil or Jerry.....

I definitely preferred her harmony vocals over Brent Mydland's.....his voice drove me nuts....


----------



## dmc (Jun 23, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> I definitely preferred her harmony vocals over Brent Mydland's.....his voice drove me nuts....



I loved Brents high pitch gravely harmonies....  Missed them after he died...  
I also thought his songs were really good too!
"Hell In A Bucket", "We Can run", "Tons of Steel", "Blow Away" and "Just A Little Light"  

"I Will Take You Home" I actually started to miss after he died for some reason..  I just never liked it as a second set song...

Also loved it when he sang "Dear Mr. Fantasy"...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 23, 2005)

Dear Mr Fantasy was my favorite Brent version of a song as well. Hell in a bucket is a Bobby tune isn't it?  Did Brent write is or something?  All I have to reference Donna to is live recordings and they at times sound well...   Some harmonies with Bob sound pretty sweet.


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 23, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I caught an "eyes" yesterday here in NYC.  I couldn't believe it ... normally you're lucky if you get a casey jones or uncle johns band on the radio here .... thank goodness for my ipod.  Anyhoooo BobR mentions the piano sound of Keith.  That was a big sticking point for the rest of the band.  They wanted him to use more electronic sounds throughout the 70's, but Keith didn't like to.  I had heard that it was the reason they wanted to get rid of him in his later years.  My .02 on Donna?  I hate when she drowns out Jerry's sweet voice.  She pairs up much better with Bobby on his tunes. (Estimated for example)
> 
> on another note ... I just started my vacation ... I'm off for the next 70 days!



Totally agree on the Donna thing HATED her drowning out Jerry...Also super glad Keith didnt go electric I think that the grand piano/real piano added a depth that was amazing....thats one of the reasons I loved it when they brought Hornsbury on tour with them...man did that bring back that old sound...god I miss them sometimes..thank god for bootlegs and Dicks picks...

M


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 23, 2005)

Dont know if anyone uses itunes, but I noticed you can get any and all of the dicks picks directly from there...no need to order...no need to wait..just go DL it and burn it off to CD....

Jus thought you'd all like to know...



M

P.S. Mydland Rocked..Different than Keith, but Great just the same...guess Brett brought that "electric" sound someone mentioned earlier that they were "looking" for...


----------



## dmc (Jun 23, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Dear Mr Fantasy was my favorite Brent version of a song as well. Hell in a bucket is a Bobby tune isn't it?  Did Brent write is or something?  All I have to reference Donna to is live recordings and they at times sound well...   Some harmonies with Bob sound pretty sweet.



Brent and Bobby cowrote "Hell in a bucket" with Barlow...

Donna is on Bobs CD "Ace" - as well as the rest of the GD...  
If you don't have it... Get it!  It's one of my favorite CDs of all time..


----------



## Vortex (Jun 23, 2005)

Off topic kind of, and may be worthy of a thread, but what was your favorite sticker?
Mine was always who are the Greatful Dead and why are they folloing me and another I saw I liked was Proceed with caution Dead Head at the wheel.  These days no stickers on the auto.  I do have a vanity plate, but I won't post it here.


----------



## dmc (Jun 23, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> I think that the grand piano/real piano added a depth that was amazing....thats one of the reasons I loved it when they brought Hornsbury on tour with them..



I loved it when Bruce played the accordian..  On songs like "Masterpiece"...
One of the bands I play in has a keybord player that plays accordian..  He breaks it out on songs like "Eyes"..  Really cool...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 23, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, it was Q104.3.  WFUV would have been my guess too.  It was a midday, non "without a net" "eyes"  I've noticed a change in programming here in NY.  It seems that eveyone is moving to a free form style.  I do morn the end of CBS FM, but the replacement, JACK FM, is quite good.  I think this is all in response to the whole Sirius/XM surge in popularity.


----------



## dmc (Jun 23, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... Maybe there's hope for NY radio yet!
I grew up listening to WNEW...  Great station... So sad it's gone..

Supported WFUV but now I listen to WDST(Woodstock NY) pretty much exclusively...  Listen to them at work all day on the net www.wdst.com ...

Psyched to get "eh-eh-eh"(Sirius) this winter...


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 23, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Off topic kind of, and may be worthy of a thread, but what was your favorite sticker?
> Mine was always who are the Greatful Dead and why are they folloing me and another I saw I liked was Proceed with caution Dead Head at the wheel.  These days no stickers on the auto.  I do have a vanity plate, but I won't post it here.



I'm old school - my favorite Dead sticker was the ice cream cone kid or Skull 'n Roses.  I also recall seeing very simple black and white silkscreen stickers of Garcia on some cars.....


----------



## dmc (Jun 23, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Off topic kind of, and may be worthy of a thread, but what was your favorite sticker?



Back in the day it was a "Doo Da Man" sticker and a few dancing bears on my cars...  Think I had a "Lesh Filling" sticker too at one time..

Now it's a simple small SYF on the pod...


----------



## tjd (Jul 15, 2005)

Unless you are downloading a lossless format, the compression in the MP3's takes away from the richness and depth of the music...I still prefer to get the CD and then rip my own copy from there.

I have DP 1-33...I guess I need to order 34 & 35!  Wahoo!


----------



## dmc (Jul 18, 2005)

tjd said:
			
		

> Unless you are downloading a lossless format, the compression in the MP3's takes away from the richness and depth of the music...I still prefer to get the CD and then rip my own copy from there.
> 
> I have DP 1-33...I guess I need to order 34 & 35!  Wahoo!



Only SHN or FLAC for me.. Wont waste my time on MP3..

99% of my collection is lossless..  Except for a few dittys that I really wanted and couldnt get in lossless - like an early SRV demo and stuff like that...


----------



## tjd (Jul 29, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> tjd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SRV....hmm...I have 10 DATS off the masters of SRV studio sessions....now where on earth did I put them.    Some day i'll transfer my beta PCMs to my computer - but that would take months or years to complete....


----------



## jstarks188 (Jul 31, 2005)

so is this where all the dead heads have gone ?
 apparently we are all hiking and sking
           yehaa !
       never thought i'd be asking this in this forum
         what's the best software to use when burning the lastest GD D/L  due on tuesday  
         for the first 2 i got the mp3 only cuz it's easiest to burn....i like the idea of lossless medium but need help burning it !
                 :beer:   for all


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2005)

jstarks188 said:
			
		

> so is this where all the dead heads have gone ?
> apparently we are all hiking and sking
> yehaa !
> never thought i'd be asking this in this forum
> ...



I'm assuming you download from archive.org?

If that's the case you'll need mkw compressor or flac frontend to convert the files, depending on how they're coded.  Once converted I use NERO to burn my discs.

I can't understand why anyone in their right mind would buy a dicks picks CD anymore.  www.archive.org has thousands of hours of shows available for free (endorsed by the band) and considering you can buy 50 blank discs for $10.....the choice seems obvious.


----------



## jstarks188 (Aug 2, 2005)

howdy ,
 thanks for making me aware of archive.org
       i've been using further.net for most of my D/L .... i just discovered bootcity.org got a pretty clean AUD of one of the recent cream gigs !
           i must check out Nero....
                  thanks
                   jack


----------



## thebigo (Nov 8, 2008)

> What is it about the Grateful Dead? I was driving somewhere yesterday...hot and annoyed in my car. Flipping off other drivers. Irritated by life's many irritations. Then "Eyes of the World" came on the radio (not sure what concert it was from tho). By the time I got where I was going, I felt like a new woman. So relaxed and happy...joyful even.



Apologies for rehashing such an old thread but it was a long day at work. I came home to a 12 of guiness and started hunting around AZ. This thread surfaced. Towards the end of the day I put on black throated wind from london '72 and i coasted past the bullshit.


----------

